

Taking the plunge .. having waited too long - waldr

Not sure if I'm alone in this but I've been writing down app ideas for years, and cursing every time they have eventually come to life by someone that took the risk.<p>Back in '08 me and my co-founder (CTO) had an idea that we've never be able to shake, he was a successful research fellow travelling the world speaking at conferences with Tim Berners-Lee on the semantic web (earning good money!) and neither of us took the plunge, which we always regretted.<p>During this time we worked through the night (with full time jobs) hacking together different apps but never really completing anything. Only to see in years gone by these apps created by people who did take the risk and build great companies. Wonder if this sounds familiar to anyone else?<p>So in June we met our now fellow co-founder (3 of us) and decided to take the plunge, left our jobs and began developing. Given all the risk and (often late night) concerns it's been the happiest period of my life for years! Spending every day working on something we believe in and watching it come to life is a wonderful feeling.<p>We are very close to releasing our alpha version, having had some great feedback from the handful of users we've tried it on so far. As it stands we are staying pretty stealthy on the project but we'd love some feedback from HN once we've launched, if your interested please sign up here: http://plan.nr<p>I'd be happy to answer any q's in the comments, or catch me on rich@plan.nr
======
chris_dcosta
I kinda get ta thinkin'...

...that the state of our industry right now is very much like the 50s and 60s
was for music. So there are going to be pioneers who write things that don't
always make it, until someone else does it just a little bit better.

Back in the 80s I would spend many a night writing songs with my other half
(we were a Duo _not_ married) not completing anything really, and then finding
much of what we wrote appearing sometimes years later. It got so bad that at
one point we thought our bedroom had been bugged by the major labels ha ha.

I think it's the nature of the creative beast, you have to be in-tune to see
what will work and what will not. There are clearly others who are as in-tune
as you, the generation gap is not the barrier you might imagine it to be, and
anyone who simply gets it also will have the same ideas.

Does any of that make sense or am I just an old hippy?

~~~
waldr
I love the analogy, it makes total sense. You can always bet at some point
someone else will have the same idea as you, it's just your job to make sure
if you believe in it you create it and do it justice. Unless I'm a hippy too..

